
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (April 2017) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
hive_mind
"Professor wants a Summer Gig"

    
    
        Location: on the beach in CA or FL
        Remote: yes
        Willing to relocate: no 
        Technologies: javascript, php, database, SPSS. Know some: R, ReactJS, python, machine learning (did Andrew Ng's MOOC), bitcoin (did the Princeton MOOC)
        Résumé/CV: see below
        Email: profsummergig@gmail.com
    

I'm a computer professor in the business school of a university in the Rocky
Mountain area.

I get summers off. I want to visit FL or CA for 3 months during summer 2017 to
learn surfing (I'm a young-at-heart, very physically active male 44 year old,
never married, no kids).

During that stay, I'd like to work for a start-up or some such. Don't need
pay, but sweat equity and a place to crash would be yuuuuuge.

My ideal schedule will be to surf 4 hours a day, and spend 8 hours a day
working at the start-up. I consider myself well-versed in human communication,
cognitive biases, UI/UX design, pricing, coaching.

I'm well read. My regular reads (and YouTube and Twitter addictions) include:

    
    
        - Hacker News
        - Nassim Taleb
        - Daniel Kahneman
        - Marc Andreessen
        - Paul Graham (Y Combinator)
        - Scott Adams (creator of Dilbert)
        - Derek Sivers
    

\----------------

I'm huge into hacking "learning." I've studied Spanish (Pimsleur Level IV and
Michel Thomas Foundation) and French (Pimsleur Level I and Michel Thomas
Foundation), and am fluent in English and Hindi. I have a PhD, and hope to do
a J.D. one day. Good cook, regular meditator. Originally from India, I have my
green card, and expect to have citizenship by summer.

------
pi_neutrino

      Location: Wellington, New Zealand
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: For the right role, maybe!
      Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Node.js, PHP, Backbone, Angular, React, Knockout, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB
      Resume/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/8mv9gs01o7guid8/CV.docx?dl=0
      Email: epicschnozz@gmail.com
    

I've been in professional web dev for over 10 years, 5 of which has been
remote contracting. It's great fun! I've been the lead programmer / CTO for
several startups. I'll also happily pootle around with devops/sysadmin tasks,
chat with non-techy clients, troubleshoot their troubles and help un-bamboozle
them about horrendous tech issues, mentor junior developers and designers who
might find our million billion sub-fields of programming a wee bit daunting,
and host a mean beer o'clock on Fridays.

Here's a bunch of references:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/803ckfhdnnpzl69/references.zip?dl=...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/803ckfhdnnpzl69/references.zip?dl=0)

And here's a bunch of case studies:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/dbxy06nhq1xged3/Case%20Studies.doc...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/dbxy06nhq1xged3/Case%20Studies.docx?dl=0)

------
nulty
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: python, javascript, java, haskell, ocaml, prolog, sql

Resume/CV:
[http://unawaz.github.io/website/](http://unawaz.github.io/website/)

Email: nawaz.umar+hn@gmail.com

============================

SQL backed web applications - Building the core of the application in
PostgreSQL, adding an API layer in python (on google app engine), and
overlaying that with Elm based thick javascript client.

Frontend - coding applications with html/css/javascript. Elm-style static-
typed model-view-action design

Machine Learning - Putting the data in the right format (python and sql
scripts), iterating on feature engineering. Prefer to use Vowpal Wabbit
(logistic regression with hashing trick) since this can often do just as good
a job as deep neural networks.

Application Scaling - How to shard the application database to beyond what SQL
can do (makes sense for machine-to-machine IOT applications, and for high user
load applications) (Although this is somewhat mitigated by Google Spanner very
recently, can continue to use SQL and not shard)

In summary - Solid full stack developer, can get working right away on your
project for reasonable cost and time. Prefer using Google's cloud technologies
(app engine python, cloud postgresql) so that devops is reduced to minimum.

------
royalharsh95

        Location: India
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: Java, Android, Ruby (Rails and Sinatra), React, C++, Python, Tensorflow, 
        Javascript (Node.js, AngularJS), CSS
        Email: harshvd95@gmail.com
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxKnnfKOek1Id0w2Z1BpeDNCWlU...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxKnnfKOek1Id0w2Z1BpeDNCWlU/view?usp=sharing)

------
felipegalvao

      Location: Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: React / Redux, Python / Django, HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, Javascript / jQuery, Jest / Enzyme / Chai
      Résumé/CV: http://felipegalvao.com.br/en/
      Github: https://github.com/felipegalvao
      Email: contato@felipegalvao.com.br
    

Hi, my name is Felipe. I'm a web developer with 4 years of experience. Started
as a founder of an ecommerce, which I built with Django, and now I work as a
freelancer. I'm comfortable with the technologies listed above and I'm also a
fast learner, in case I need to learn new ones.

I built a Personal Finances Manager in React
([https://github.com/felipegalvao/react-finance-
redux](https://github.com/felipegalvao/react-finance-redux)) and now I'm
working in a Project Manager Web App, also with React
([https://github.com/felipegalvao/react-project-
manager](https://github.com/felipegalvao/react-project-manager)), kind of a
Basecamp / Asana clone, using Firebase, React Router, Jest / Enzynme / Chai
and some animations.

------
maxuuell
Location: Currently in Rancho Cucamonga, CA. Looking for work in the greater
Seattle area, or San Diego.

Remote: Willing too work remotely.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Full-time: Looking for full time work.

Technologies: Full web stack, with emphasis on Javascript. MySQL and
Sequalize, or MongoDB and Mongoose. Anxious to learn other technologies and
stacks.

Resume: Found on LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/maxuuell/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/maxuuell/)

Email: maxuuell@gmail.com

------
switchbak
Location: Squamish, BC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Primarily Scala, Java (8+), Kotlin, and some Python. Quite rusty
in JS/C/C++/Ruby. Hoping to add Rust to this list soon.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/agiledave/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/agiledave/)

Email: David.LeBlanc@WindhorseSoftware.com

========

I'm currently winding down a long-term engagement, and I'm excited to have the
opportunity to work on some newer projects. I work in the pacific time zone,
and dealing with US based companies couldn't be easier.

I'm a seasoned freelancer with over 15 years experience, and I've worked with
all kinds of organizations, from small startups, to Fortune 50 organizations.
Very familiar with Agile / DevOps approaches, and particularly fond of good
developer testing practices.

My focus is on delivering lean, simple, well tested products. I've worked on
desktop GUI applications, backend web services, web UIs. These days my focus
has been on the backend, typically providing some kind of a REST API. This
includes all the usual tech: relational and NoSQL databases (Mysql,
Postgresql, RethinkDB, MongoDB, Elastic Search, Redis), Docker, Docker Cloud,
AWS. Spring, Guice, and many more.

------
vram22
Location: India

Remote: Yes, looking for remote work.

Willing to relocate: Not in the near future. Maybe later.

Technologies: Python, SQL and database design, web dev, Flask, REST, C,
shell/bash, awk, sed and friends, Unix, Linux, software design, testing, many
open source libraries and technologies, PDF generation in Python (using
ReportLab, plus am creator of xtopdf -
[http://slides.com/vasudevram/xtopdf](http://slides.com/vasudevram/xtopdf)).

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram](https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram)

Email: Please see:
[https://vasudevram.github.io/contact.html](https://vasudevram.github.io/contact.html)

Worked with many startups before.

Available part-time a week from now, near full-time after 2 to 3 weeks.

Author of published articles on sites like IBM developerWorks, Packt
Publishing and Linux For You.

Run a blog on software topics since 2008. Many Python posts there:
[https://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/python](https://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/python)

------
DLion
I am a young passionate programmer, 24 years old at the moment, I currently
work as Software Engineer for Intesa SanPaolo. (Since February)

Graduated in Computer Science at University of Palermo in October with
109/110\. (Bechelor)

Computer Vision enthusiast, security lover and I spent a lot of time to
improve my skills and my knowledges. I literally love my job.

Location: Milano, Italy

Remote: I want to grow up so remote is fine but onsite is better

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: I worked with many techs because loving my job I am motivated to
try and explore everything about software engineering, security, etc.; I
worked also with nodejs, php, postgresql and mongodb (too many techs to write
them down here) and currently I am in love with Golang.

Résumé/CV:

\- Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dlion/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dlion/)

\- Blog (en): [https://domenicoluciani.com](https://domenicoluciani.com)

\- Blog (ita): [https://dlion.it](https://dlion.it)

Email: domenicoleoneluciani[youknow]gmail[youknow]com

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap, React,
React-Native, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, R, Hadoop, Spark,
TensorFlow

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

Portfolio:

* [http://www.moonliteapp.com](http://www.moonliteapp.com) \- An app for freelancers and clients to work together.

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* Intuit CPASelect - An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com)

------
nunoarruda
Location: Digital nomad from Portugal (currently in France)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Sass, DOM, JavaScript, ES6, TypeScript, JSON, AJAX,
HTTP, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, SVG, Bootstrap, jQuery, Angular, Ionic,
PhoneGap, Cordova, Electron, Wijmo

Résumé/CV:
[https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

~~~
haikyuu
Location: Digital nomad (currently in Morocco)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, react-native

Résumé/CV: stackoverflow.com/cv/abdellah github.com/haikyuu

Email: als.abdellah@gmail.com

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
vijay_nair
Location: Coimbatore, India

Remote:Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Mongo, React, Node, D3, Nginx, WordPress, Bootstrap, Photoshop,
Sketch, Principle

Resume: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Zey1sgC-
CrKb8ZEsxTuKAZwD...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Zey1sgC-
CrKb8ZEsxTuKAZwDDuFmusnyuJidwYSFRCo/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: vijay@dffrnt.com

Designer of Branding & Identity for io.js (now Node.js) selected out of 250+
competing entries, later featured as "Project of the Day" on Behance:
[http://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-
concept](http://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-concept). Also did
social media graphics — icons, avatars and banners — for them:
[http://twitter.com/official_iojs](http://twitter.com/official_iojs)

Experienced (5 years) full-stack web developer on the MORN (Mongo-React-
Node/Nginx) stack.

Portfolio: [https://www.dffrnt.com](https://www.dffrnt.com)

------
9erdelta
Location: Hayward CA

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Unity3D, C#, Java, Android, JavaScript, Node, some C/C++ (very
motivated to work with C/C++)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6YtbJvsMuBQSzhPbl9tcXBnTG8...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6YtbJvsMuBQSzhPbl9tcXBnTG8/view?usp=sharing)

Email: mattbrown@protonmail.com

------
nedwin
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Product Management, Business Development, Growth, Marketplaces

Resume: [https://neddwyer.com](https://neddwyer.com)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/neddwyer/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/neddwyer/)

Email: dwyer.ed@gmail.com

I've just finished up two years at the public company that acquired my
previous startup where I've been working as director of product management. On
the search for the Next Big Thing but have some availability over the next 3
to 6 months.

7+ years experience across customer discovery, customer acquisition, UX, SEO,
growth, product strategy, go-to-market and marketplace dynamics.

Looking for consulting opportunities with post-revenue companies who are
between still refining product market fit, through to scaling customer
acquisition.

Would also consider pre-revenue companies with deep industry knowledge looking
to build an MVP. My cofounder/CTO is a senior rails engineer and we can come
as a "rails and sales" pair.

------
abhikandoi2000
Made by me (impactful first):

[https://backdoor.sdslabs.co/](https://backdoor.sdslabs.co/)

[https://truesharer.com/](https://truesharer.com/)

[https://gcdc2013-know-your-gov.appspot.com/](https://gcdc2013-know-your-
gov.appspot.com/)

"Looking for Software Engineering positions in US, Australia, London, Spain,
Sweden and Norway."

Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocation: Yes, to US, Australia, London, Spain, Sweden and
Norway.

Technologies: Python, PHP, C, Numpy, D3.js, Docker, Java, Android, PostgreSQL,
JavaScript, CSS

Apart from these things, I am great at anything related to Linux (shell,
networking, security etc).

I usually learn something in a short period of time. I move fast and break
things to learn super quick. Though it takes time to master things.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/7flsak0407xki2q/AbhishekKandoi.pdf...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/7flsak0407xki2q/AbhishekKandoi.pdf?dl=0)

Email: abhikandoi2000@gmail.com

------
Jedi72

      Location:            Sydney, Aus
      Remote:              Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes (Aus/US E3 visa easy to get, no sponsorship necessary)
      Technologies:        Erlang, Elixir, Python, 
                           Tensorflow, HTML/CSS, Git
      Résumé/CV:           http://jediluke.tech
      Email:               luke.j.taylor87@gmail.com

------
chrisshroba
Backend Python Developer - Freelance

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Docker, Bash, and currently learning
front end (Vue.js)

Résumé/CV:
[http://blog.shroba.io/resume.pdf](http://blog.shroba.io/resume.pdf)

Email: chrisshroba at gmail

Backend python developer and CS student at the Univ. of Illinois (UIUC).

I have used both Flask and Django at work and in side projects, and would love
to help you with your project.

Résumé: [http://blog.shroba.io/resume.pdf](http://blog.shroba.io/resume.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/chrisshroba](https://linkedin.com/in/chrisshroba)

GitHub: [https://github.com/chrisshroba](https://github.com/chrisshroba)

StackOverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/u/2874789](http://stackoverflow.com/u/2874789)

I hope to work with you! :)

------
wise_young_man
Location: Oklahoma City

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but can travel occasionally

Technologies:

* Backend: PHP/Laravel 4 + 5, Node.js/Express.js, Ruby/Rails/Padrino, REST/OAuth/XMLRPC/Web Services, WordPress

* Frontend: HTML5, JavaScript/jQuery/Backbone.js/Vue.js, CSS/Sass/Less, Gulp, Web Sockets

* Database: MySQL/Postgres/Mongo

* Caching: Redis/Memcache

* Cloud: AWS (ElasticBeanstalk, RDS, EC2, S3, ElastiCache, ELB, SQS, CloudFront and Route53), Digital Ocean

* Servers: Linux (CentOS, Ubuntu), Vagrant/Chef/Docker, Apache/Nginx

* Services: ElasticSearch, Varnish

* Mobile: iOS/Swift

Résumé/CV:
[http://derekmyers.com/resume.pdf](http://derekmyers.com/resume.pdf)

Email: <See Resume/Profile>

GitHub: [http://github.com/dmyers](http://github.com/dmyers)

I've been a software developer for over 10 years now and my experience is
largely full stack, but I am stronger in the backend building application and
database architecture, API integrations, and scaling systems.

------
lilpirate
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, AngularJS, NodeJS, React, AWS, Docker, PHP

Résumé:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/cd631uddpd80o85/Kapeel_Sable.pdf?d...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/cd631uddpd80o85/Kapeel_Sable.pdf?dl=0)

Email: me [@] kapeels [.] net

I will be graduating from a certificate course at UCLA in June. I have a BEng
in Computer Technology. I am currently working part-time as a Software
Engineer at UCLA for a research project. I have been freelancing since 2010
mostly working on web apps. I'm good at full-stack JavaScript. I made a
Twitter tool when I was 17 and it's a hit with 200k+ users to this day
([http://www.tweriod.com](http://www.tweriod.com)). I did an internship at a
startup in Berlin in the summer of 2015 mostly working on AngularJS apps. I am
willing to learn new tech and move further down the stack.

------
jswt001
Location: San Jose, CA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C/C++, Java, JavaScript, Android, Spark, Hive, Hadoop,
Pig, Weka, UNIX, Machine learning, Scikit-learn

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/RulwJZ](https://goo.gl/RulwJZ)

Email: jswt001@gmail.com

Website: [http://jashwanth.in](http://jashwanth.in)

------
git-pull
Location: USA

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, JS (ES5), Node, Flask, Backbone, AWS, Postgres,
MySQL, Mongo, Debian/Ubuntu, Fabric, Saltstack

Résumé/CV: [https://git-pull.com](https://git-pull.com),
[https://github.com/tony](https://github.com/tony),
[https://openhub.net/accounts/git-pull](https://openhub.net/accounts/git-
pull), [https://stackoverflow.com/cv/tony](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/tony)

Email: See profile

Position: CTO, Management or senior engineering roles, _remote only_

Author of The Tao of tmux, tmuxp, libtmux, vcspull, and libvcs. Contributor to
>100 open source projects. Former Boostable (YC W14) in SF and acquihire
(Social Amp -> Merkle) in NYC.

No take home projects or whiteboard interviews. See code.

------
benzesandbetter
Highly proficient Python developer with a proven track record for success.
Comfortable with modern Python frameworks including Django, Flask, and
Pyramid. I've built products for startups, Fortune 500's, NGOs, and dot-gov's.
Clients include Cisco, Sauce Labs, Stanford, Eli Lilly, and FDNY. Excellent
communicator, committed to providing professional, responsive service. You can
expect high development velocity and stable, industrial-strength code.

Location: SF/Amsterdam/Kyoto

Remote: Yes (100%)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Flask, Django, Pyramid, AWS, Postgres, SQLAlchemy,
Plone, JS, Linux, MongoDB, Cassandra

Résumé[web]: [http://davidsiedband.com](http://davidsiedband.com)

Résumé[pdf]:
[http://davidsiedband.com/David_Siedband_resume_2017.pdf](http://davidsiedband.com/David_Siedband_resume_2017.pdf)

Email: HN2017@davidsiedband.com

------
formula_ninguna
Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Rust, C#, Haskell, Elixir; /secondary/
Perl 6, Assembly, Scala, C, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2c1Rwp9](http://bit.ly/2c1Rwp9)

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me

=====================================

I'm Alex, a freelance developer. I've worked with web mostly for the last 6
years , 4 of which as a freelancer. And for rest of time I've been doing work
involving desktop, mobile, data science and security.

I'm up for freelance/remote jobs, preferably, big and long-term.

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts)

Blog: [http://alexmaslakov.me](http://alexmaslakov.me)

Thanks && Cheers!

------
kshk123
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (need visa sponsorship outside India)

Technologies: C, C++, Linux, Python, Oracle, TCP/IP, socket programming, SIP,
IMS, VoIP, WebRTC, NFV

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwnH2IXgaVLyRG00enVaWE9Zc0...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwnH2IXgaVLyRG00enVaWE9Zc0...).

Email: kshk123@gmail.com

LinkedIn Profile:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/kaushikbasu2608](https://in.linkedin.com/in/kaushikbasu2608)

GitHub: [https://github.com/kshk123/](https://github.com/kshk123/)

I am Kaushik, currently working as Technical Lead/Scrum Master in telecom
software product company in India. Extremely passionate about coding and
problem solving. My primary experience is in C++, C and Linux, open to learn
new languages and technologies.

------
gfly
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Not likely

Willing to relocate: No, Boston is awesome

Tech: Python, C#, Java, Javascript, Ember, Flask, Android, NancyFX... etc (see
resume site)

Resume: [https://gfly.io/resume](https://gfly.io/resume)

Email: "@".join(["gregflynn42", "gmail.com"])

Email me if you have something new and interesting :)

------
Abdizriel
Location: United Kingdom

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML5, SASS/LESS/CSS, Python, JavaScript(ECMA6/7), NodeJS,
AngularJS, ExpressJS, Restify, Swagger, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Redis, RabbitMQ,
Mocha, Chai, Sinon, Karma, AVA, Jest, Git, Mercurial, Docker, Vagrant, AWS,
Heroku, JIRA, Trello, Jenkins

Résumé/CV:
[https://view.attach.io/SkfIhyOix](https://view.attach.io/SkfIhyOix)

Email: kontakt@marcinmrotek.pl

=======================

Twitter: [http://twitter.com/marcinmrotek](http://twitter.com/marcinmrotek)

Github: [https://github.com/Abdizriel](https://github.com/Abdizriel)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/marcinmrotek/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/marcinmrotek/)

------
junker101
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: Relocating to San Diego now.

Technologies: JavaScript, PHP, Python, Java, SQL, NoSQL, DevOps, Cloud,
Marketing & Ad Ops, full-stack, etcetera. (Anything web related: You name it,
I've probably evaluated and/or used it professionally.)

Resume: Currently employed, so reach out via email for resume/identification.

email: robotsantaclaus@gmail.com

I have an entrepreneurial background, am currently the head of Technology for
a major (Fortune 500) corporation, and looking to relocate to the San Diego
area. Extensive experience designing/building and managing development of very
high traffic web properties and software systems for major/global brands. In
particular, I have deep insights in the marketing & advertising space. Would
love to help a smaller to mid-size company optimize and grow their tech
department.

------
ponderingHplus
Location: Canadian studying in Barcelona, Spain

Remote: Prefer to relocate

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, R, MySQL, MongoDB, d3.js, sklearn, TensorFlow

Résumé/CV: [http://cole-maclean.github.io/blog/files/Resume-
Cole%20MacLe...](http://cole-maclean.github.io/blog/files/Resume-
Cole%20MacLean-Anonymized.pdf)

mail: maclean.cole@gmail.com

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/cole-
maclean/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cole-maclean/)

Portfolio: [http://cole-maclean.github.io/](http://cole-maclean.github.io/)

I will be graduating with an M.Sc. in Artificial Intelligence in July and am
looking for my first professional opportunity to kick-start my new career as a
data scientist or machine learning engineer.

------
bgdam
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, within India, to Western Europe, Bulgaria, Estonia,
Dubai, Hong Kong, Singapore, Malaysia, Canada, China

Technologies: Javascript (ES5/6), Node.JS, Electron, Node-Webkit, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB, HTML, CSS, ReactJS, Docker, Open to learning as required

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/26pazjrkdvqf595/BalaganeshDamodara...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/26pazjrkdvqf595/BalaganeshDamodaran.docx?dl=0)

Email: balaganesh (dot) damodaran (at) google's mail service.

I am especially interested in, and skilled at, building API's designed to
scale rapidly. I am currently working at one of the top e-commerce websites in
India, responsible for designing, developing and maintaining a highly
concurrent set of API's required to power the website.

------
andrewdryga
This may be not the best place to post it, but I have team and we are willing
to join other technology or data driven company (fintech is preferable because
we have lots of domain knowledge) to solve real-life business problems. Team
includes: 2 Senior FE Developers, 1 Middle FE Developer, 3 Senior Elixir
Developers, Designer and me (Architect/Developer/DevOps/Manager/Whatever).

    
    
      Location: Kiev, Ukraine
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: Possible (sponsorship required)
      Technologies: Elixir, PHP, Docker, Kubernetes, RabbitMQ, 
      React, Redux, Google Cloud and many other buzzwords.
      Resume/CV: mail me to receive them
      GitHub: https://github.com/Nebo15
      Email: andrew@dryga.com

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
jpcenteno80
Location: Boulder, Colorado, USA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Python (Pandas, NumPy, scikit-learn, Keras, Bokeh, seaborn,
BeautifulSoup, Gensim, spaCy), Databricks Notebook, Jupyter Notebook,
PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Spark, Git, Github, Unix, C-shell scripting, Django.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/1obpff1f4z13mof/jpcenteno_resume.p...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/1obpff1f4z13mof/jpcenteno_resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: jpcenteno80@gmail.com

Data scientist with over 7 years of experience in oil and gas drilling
operations. Background in energy economics and petroleum geology. Interested
in deep learning, NLP, and big data. Recent data science project involved
classification of thousands of oil and gas scanned documents using
unsupervised and supervised techniques.

------
dver23
Location: San Francisco Bay Area (East Bay)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Languages: C#, C++, C, Java, Delphi, VB, Assembly (various processors), TSQL

Technologies: .NET, WPF, WCF, Entity Framework, ETL, SSIS, SSRS, TCP/IP,
Business Intelligence (BI), Wireless, Automation and Controls, PLC, DBA,
VMware, Need Assessment

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/david-
verespey-88712411/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/david-verespey-88712411/)

Email: dverespey@gmail.com

Started off in games development and assembly language, then through data
backup and back up communication systems. After that moved into manufacturing
and data collection systems and now data aggregation and master data systems.
Looking to stay in the data lane and get more experience with large data
system design.

------
chrispecoraro
Location: American (Pittsburgh, PA) living abroad

Remote: Yes (two years experience working remotely both for U.S. and European
companies)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: ultra-modern PHP (7.x), Laravel, Symfony, CodeIgniter,
jQuery/Vue.js, MySQL/MongoDB, Git

Résumé: I am from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania and have worked as a full-stack web
application developer in the U.S. since 1999 and Europe since 2009. I have a
Bachelors of Science degree in Computing and Information Science and am an
author of Mastering Laravel 5, conference speaker (phpDay 2014, PHP UK 2015),
and open source contributor.

My native language is English, I speak fluent Italian, and I regularly travel.

[http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro](http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro)

Email: chrispecoraro@gmail.com

------
scottmsul
Location: Boulder/Denver CO

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Data science, machine learning, Python, Haskell, SQL, Spark,
Hadoop

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.drive.google.com/file/d/0B8XBeyOkf1TILUpHbUgtamRO...](http://www.drive.google.com/file/d/0B8XBeyOkf1TILUpHbUgtamROUXM/view?usp=sharing)

Email: scottmsul@gmail.com

Github: [http://www.github.com/scottmsul](http://www.github.com/scottmsul)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/scottmsul](http://www.linkedin.com/in/scottmsul)

\-----------------------------------------------------

My name is Scott Sullivan, and I am a data scientist living in Boulder, CO. I
recently completed the Galvanize Data Science Immersive in Denver, and before
that I studied graduate physics at CU. For my Galvanize capstone project, I
performed topic modeling of the news using matrix factorization. My final
presentation is a live web app, feel free to explore it here:
[http://www.topicstory.com](http://www.topicstory.com).

At Galvanize we performed several case studies, including:

    
    
      - Predicting the sale price of construction machinery
      - Predicting churn rates for a ride sharing company
      - Predicting fraud on an events website
      - Creating a recommender system for user-rated jokes
    

For each case study, we worked in small teams to implement a working solution
in under a day. There was no guidance, requiring us to work as a team, assign
tasks, share code, and combine our results in one presentation. Some example
high-level tasks included cleaning data, performing EDA, interpreting
features, and comparing different machine learning algorithms, including SVMs,
trees, and neural nets.

Please let me know if you're interested!

Best, Scott

------
eastbaydev
Location: Berkeley/Oakland (East Bay), San Francisco Bay Area. CA, US

Remote: Yes, would consider on-site local as well

Technologies: Front end. HTML, CSS, JavaScript, SQL/MySQL, LAMP, Ember,
Node.js, PHP, full-stack, jQuery, API

Resume/CV: berkeleyinteractive.com

===================

Hi, I'm looking for a front-end developer role, contractor or part-time OK. I
have worked on some brands both large and small.

Looking for local or remote projects. I want to find something long-term and
ongoing, ideally.

I enjoy teaching, and am a former instructor at Santa Monica College, where I
taught a course in JavaScript.I left UC Berkeley several years back to do a
startup and am now finishing my thesis, which consumes about 5-10 hours of my
week.

I am a good person to have around if you need someone who can balance theory
and pragmatism.

------
ajgaba
Location: Montreal, Quebec (Canada)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (I can legally work in the US & Canada)

Technologies: Python (Flask), Java, SQL (PostgreSQL), JavaScript, R, MATLAB,
HTML, CSS

Resume/CV:
[http://ajgaba.com/Aaron%20Gaba%20Resume.pdf](http://ajgaba.com/Aaron%20Gaba%20Resume.pdf)

Email: Aaron.Gaba@mail.mcgill.ca

Website: [http://ajgaba.com/](http://ajgaba.com/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ajgabz](https://github.com/ajgabz)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaron-gaba-
aab35334/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaron-gaba-aab35334/)

------
pawelwentpawel
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Native iOS (Swift), Node.js, React, Redux, PostgresSQL,
Firebase, Dokku

Résumé/CV: [http://www.pawel.io/cv](http://www.pawel.io/cv)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/borkowskip/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/borkowskip/)

Email: me[at]pawel.io

4+ years professionaL experience, mostly startups. I'm curious and like to
learn new tech. I also spend quite a lot of free time with side projects
(recently [https://hoodchat.io/?ref=wih](https://hoodchat.io/?ref=wih), in
private beta now). Just started looking for a new challenging project to put
my mind into.

------
gg11001
Location: SF or East Bay, CA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: C, bash, VHDL, some javascript and python, Microchip PIC, Altera
FPGA, interested in embedded systems, firmware design, digital design.

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2naZPGM7MHibWh5TmhmaGlWbjQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2naZPGM7MHibWh5TmhmaGlWbjQ/view?usp=sharing)

Also here's an older, more interesting resume
[https://gcgallo.files.wordpress.com/2016/05/gallo_embeddedc....](https://gcgallo.files.wordpress.com/2016/05/gallo_embeddedc.pdf)

email: ggallo102@gmail.com

I'm interested in finding an entry level position doing hardware/firmware
engineering.

------
kamil_rafikov
Location: Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: to be discussed (in any case standard office work is not
considered)

Technologies: web-based business software development with use PHP/Yii and
related stuff; project management in startup environment; system software
development with use of C++/Java and related stuff.

Resume/CV: [http://kamil-rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2016.pdf](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2016.pdf) , [http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Basic_Rules_for_Managing_Softwar...](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Basic_Rules_for_Managing_Software_Startups_by_Kamil_Rafikov.pdf)

Email: mailbox@kamil-rafik.com

------
kiril-me
Location: Riga, Latvia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA or Europe

Technologies: java, distributed systems, machine learning

Resume/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TbFTBIiat372mZ6hW7coNBha...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TbFTBIiat372mZ6hW7coNBhadSjWmnRnIv6mTlkBU2g)

Email: post@kiril.me

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov)

10+ years of large-scale distributed backend systems in Java. Architected
high-load systems, load-test frameworks, web performance monitor dashboards,
lambda architecture. Taught Advanced Java courses, the speaker at Java
conferences.

------
niskah

      Location: France (looking for international experience)
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: most interested in:
        * Frontend: Vue.js, Sass,
        * Backend: Go, Rust, Django,
        * DevOps: Ansible, Kubernetes, Nginx,
        * Database: PostgreSQL, Redis,
        * BD/ML: Spark, Tensorflow,
        * RE: radare2,
        * OS: (Arch) Linux
      Résumé/CV: Email if interested
      Email: niskah at protonmail.ch
    

New grad french software engineer-researcher, passionate about science and
technology and willing to learn just about anything.

Looking for an international experience (3-6 months in the UK, US or Canada
would be awesome).

Email me for more information ;).

------
ycdavidsmith

      Location: San Francisco, CA
      Remote: possible
      Willing to relocate: no
      Languages: C/C++, Go, Java, Python, JavaScript, R, please see resume
      Resume: https://www.bosabosa.org/cv.pdf
      Email: davidsmith@acm.org
    

Was with a small company in Tokyo doing natural-language processing for a year
in 2006, then Google for the last nine years as an SRE. Now, I want to be a
part of a scrappier, passionate team. I do backends, I do frontends, I do math
and data science, I do arduino and raspbery pi. If you work in tech and you
like your company, then please say hello!

------
subbu
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full-stack developer. Ruby on Rails, Java, DB( Postgresql,
MySQL), JavaScript, HTML/CSS, Server ops. I am proficient in D3.js as well. I
can do end-to-end design and development including server setup except UI
design. If you are content with Bootstrap/ThemeForest, you may not need a
designer too.

Résumé/CV: [http://athikunte.com](http://athikunte.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/athikunte/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/athikunte/)

Email: subramni _dot_ athikunte at google mail

------
rabc
Location: Munich, Germany Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes, to Spain
(Barcelona) Technologies: iOS, Swift, Objective-C, Python, MongoDB,
PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Redis Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ricardo-
borelli-6080408/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ricardo-borelli-6080408/) Email:
ricardo.abc@gmail.com

I am currently working in Munich, but seeking an opportunity to work in
Barcelona. I have a large experience in mobile and back-end development and
hope to find a position as a team leader or as senior developer.

------
edimaudo
Location: Canada Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Depends Technologies: VBA,
Python, Javascript, PHP, Android, Java, SQL
Résumé/CV:[https://www.dropbox.com/s/9hm3vpid30wwseh/Edima_Udo_Resume_F...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/9hm3vpid30wwseh/Edima_Udo_Resume_Final.pdf?dl=0)
website:edimaudo.com Email:edimaudo@gmail.com

I am interested in building web and android apps that solve real problems.
Here is my github([https://github.com/edimaudo](https://github.com/edimaudo))
.

------
pknerd
Location: Karachi, Pakistan.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: \- Web Development: PHP(Laravel), Django and Rails.

\- Automation/Scraping in Python Beautifulsoup, Scrapy and Selenium.

Résumé/CV:
[http://adnansiddiqi.me/profile.html](http://adnansiddiqi.me/profile.html)

Email: kadnan(at)gmail(dot)com

A polygot programmer who is always up to learn and implement something new.
These days I am mostly into Laravel, Django and Data Scraping/Automation but
not limited to it. Willing to learn and implement stuff in Go language.

I also blog at [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

------
dragos240
Location: Massachusetts, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: AppSec, C, Python, MySQL, Linux, Bash, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://osakasystem.us/resumes/InfosecResume.pdf](https://osakasystem.us/resumes/InfosecResume.pdf)

Email: HarleyAmundsen5@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/dragos240](https://github.com/dragos240)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/harley-
amundsen-3677347b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/harley-amundsen-3677347b/)

------
ddorian43
Location: EU UTC+1

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Elastic-search/Solr, Postgresql/Mysql/rdbms, Cassandra,
Redis/nosql

I do your backend/full-stack. Previously I've done entire SaaS apps, rest-
apis, multi-(threaded/processes/green-threads), realtime analytics, adserver,
built webapp for a MIT research team, worked for big co and small startups.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...).

Email: Inside resume or inside the account page.

------
spodym

      Location: Poland/Greece
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Django, Celery, Git, Nginx, Supervisor, Amazon Web Services, Ansible, PostgreSQL
      Résumé/CV: http://www.spodymek.com/Przemyslaw_Spodymek_CV.pdf
      Email: przemyslaw [ αt ] spodymek [ doτ ] com
    

My name is Przemysław Spodymek, I am a Python Developer with 6 years of work
experience. My experience covers a variety of Python-based projects. Since
2014 all projects I have been involved in were remote.

------
KumoKairo
Location: Russia, Innopolis

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not yet

Technologies: Unity, C#, Mobile game development

Resume/CV: [https://goo.gl/bZQi3O](https://goo.gl/bZQi3O)

Email: cyrillnadezhdin@gmail.com

Started game development way back in 2006 with AS2 and Flash. Worked as a lead
programmer (remotely) on a Unity mobile game for the past two years. Have a
pretty popular Assetstore package (top free scripting after Steam VR, iTWeen
etc.) [http://u3d.as/6BR](http://u3d.as/6BR) Currently going for my PhD of
Computer Science.

------
chilicuil
Location: Mexico City

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Profile: Linux system administrator / DevOp

Technologies: C, Java, Python, Shell/Awk/Perl/Powershell scripting,
Mysql/MongoDB/Redis Databases, Nagios/SNMP/Smokeping Monitoring,
Vagrant/Ansible recipes, Software packaging (DEB,RPM), Apache/Nginx,
WebLogic/Tomcat/Websphere/Glassfish, Samba(CIFS)/NFS/Bind/Squid network
services.

Resume: [http://javier.io/cv/en](http://javier.io/cv/en)

Email: echo m+javier.io | tr '+' '@'

------
LiweiZ
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Ok

Technologies: Swift, Objective-C, Javascript, GoLang, Scala.

Skill level: Intermediate.

Recent Swift code:
[https://github.com/liweiz/DropboxWrapper](https://github.com/liweiz/DropboxWrapper).

GitHub: [https://github.com/liweiz](https://github.com/liweiz)

CV: [https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/liwei-
zhang/2/51/344](https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/liwei-zhang/2/51/344)

Email: matt dot z dot lw at gmail dot com

------
jeremyir
Location: San Diego

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Angular(1.x & 2), Node.js, React/Redux, MySQL, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB, AWS, Azure, Docker, Java Spring

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1knmaOk7AUTAPgQqh6IqEYJwY...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1knmaOk7AUTAPgQqh6IqEYJwYt2ZNyxpaWFAgLgGRnbk/edit?usp=sharing)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeremyir/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeremyir/)

Email: jeremy.i.rosenfeld@gmail.com

------
rlbaker
Location: Oregon, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Web Dev, WSGI Frameworks (Django, Flask, etc), Git,
Postgres, Redis, Nginx

Résumé: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzYI9nM4HLp-
Nk5HdjJUdHRBOXM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzYI9nM4HLp-
Nk5HdjJUdHRBOXM/view)

Email: hn [at] rlbaker.net

Experienced Python developer with a focus on backend web development. Love
working with new stacks as well, with a particular interest in Elixir and
Rust. Experience working remotely. Always interested in new and interesting
challenges.

~~~
kwisatzheadache
Just a heads up, your resume has a typo (missing word) in the first sentence
of the first paragraph. "Worked on a small team [of] developers in a lead
position developing backend systems for both internal and customer-facing
services."

~~~
rlbaker
Doh! That'll teach me to make quick updates to the resume on posting day...

Much appreciated!

------
rand005
Location: Remote (EU timezone)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, LESS, SASS, JavaScript(ES5, ES2015+), React, Redux,
functional programming, TypeScript, C#, ASP.NET MVC and Web API, SQL.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/luiwNY](https://goo.gl/luiwNY)

Email: can be found at the top of the resume

Experienced web front-end engineer capable of creating top-notch user
experiences. I focus on simple, modular, highly maintainable and performant
solutions. I'm also comfortable with back-end development including APIs,
databases and web frameworks.

------
lavrton
Location: Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: WEB, JavaScript, html5, canvas, React, webpack, TypeScript,
CoffeeScript, es6, es2015, data visualization, js

Email: lavrton @@ gmail.com

Since 2012 I'm developing web applications. So I really comfortable with web
ecosystem.

My niche is single page, "desktop like" application.

My github: [https://github.com/lavrton](https://github.com/lavrton), Sometimes
I write post about react, javascript:
[https://blog.lavrton.com/](https://blog.lavrton.com/)

------
earlyriser
Location: Quebec, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Preference: Front-End Engineer, UX Engineer

Technologies/Skills:

* Javascript, Angular, React, Knockout, Vue, jQuery, D3.js, Highcharts, ES6.

* Gulp, Karma, Jasmine, Protractor

* AWS, CircleCI, Surge, DigitalOcean

* CSS3, Sass, Less, UX.

* Php, CodeIgniter.

* Ruby, Rails.

* MySQL, MongoDB.

* Agency, startup & consultancy experience.

* JIRA, Agile.

* English, French, Spanish.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ydqg8u5kfrvyot/Public%20CV%20Robe...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ydqg8u5kfrvyot/Public%20CV%20Roberto%20Martinez.pdf?dl=0)

[http://robertomartinez.info](http://robertomartinez.info)

Email: romama [at] gmail.com

------
Helmet

      Location: Virginia, USA
      Remote:   No
      Willing to relocate: Yes - eager to
      Technologies: Python (Numpy, Pandas, SciKit), SQL Server, Django, JavaScript, Go (< 1 year)
      Résumé/CV: Can provide upon contact (2 years data analysis experience and former GRE/GMAT/SAT instructor)
      Email: mk8ef@icloud.com
    

Interested in data engineering, data analysis / analytics, machine learning,
and business intelligence - I'm self taught/self-starting and creative. Also
enjoy writing!

------
mae-hn

      Location: Northern Nevada
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C#, Python
      Résumé/CV: Shoot me an email for a copy
      Email: me@michael-egan.com
    

I'm currently an independent engineer whose work has focused on applications
development for scientific instruments. I'm looking for full-time employment
at companies with an applied-science bent using software to solve problems in
the real world. Shoot me an email for a copy of my resume and to strike up a
conversation!

------
mbelsky

      Location: Russia, GMT +3
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Mobile, Android, iOS
      Résumé/CV: https://goo.gl/HOLCkM
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/mbelsky
      Email: public.belsky@gmail.com
    

I specialize in the development and maintenance of native Android & iOS
applications for small and midsize businesses. In the last 5 years, I have
helped 10 companies build mobile solutions.

Your satisfaction and working software are my priority targets.

------
technics256
Location: Munich, Germany (American originally from SF)

Remote: Sure

Willing to Relocate: Yes, within Europe preferably.

Technologies: Deep Learning (Keras and TF, Computer Vision and NLP),
LTE/LTE-A, Wireless Communicatoins

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/cthn5dic2h9m52b/Stephen_Lizcano.pd...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/cthn5dic2h9m52b/Stephen_Lizcano.pdf?dl=0)

6 Years in Sales and Business Development in San Francisco, now based in
Munich and working in Germany. Can help consult sales or in intl business
matters, too.

Cheers!

------
alashley
Location: Victoria BC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android (Java), NodeJS, AngularJS, MongoDB, Git, ASP.NET, SQL
Server, ReactJS.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1yfkEUTXof6Y3plRkdnNHFKRlk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1yfkEUTXof6Y3plRkdnNHFKRlk/view?usp=sharing)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrelashley/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrelashley/)

Email: andre.lashley [at] gmail [dot] com

------
fnbr
Location: Calgary, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, R, SQL, Bash, machine learning.

Résumé/CV: [http://finbarr.ca/cv.pdf](http://finbarr.ca/cv.pdf)

Email: finbarrtimbers@gmail.com

I'm a data scientist/machine learning engineer with two years of experience in
a combined engineering/machine learning role.

I've spent the last two years solving real world business problems, doing
everything from doing pure analysis to building a tool around the model that
can be used by non-technical users.

I'm looking for a ML Engineer role.

------
cyx-
Location: Denmark (but plan to go Thailand)

Remote: Yes (willing to work at night to accommodate for timezone differences)

Willing to relocate: Yes, but only to Thailand / Taiwan / South Korea / Japan

Technologies: See resume (prefer full-stack/backend position working with Go
or Python, but will gladly work on anything in any language)

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_XlRTq8si0XS2stOTVTaXpMaUU](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_XlRTq8si0XS2stOTVTaXpMaUU)

Email: See resume

------
bit_nomad
Location: Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JS/NodeJS, Python, Kotlin, PHP, Bash | HTML5, Bootstrap, Sass,
ReactJS, Electron, Flask/Django, Laravel | AWS Suite, Docker, Nginx, Linux |
MySQL, MongoDB | Unit testing and end-to-end testing (MochaJS, PyTest,
Spectron, etc)

Portfolio: [https://vikborges.com](https://vikborges.com)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vikborges](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vikborges)

------
crisopolis
Frontend, Backend, and DevOps Engineer (call it Fullstack, if you want.)

Location: Tampa, FL, USA

Remote: Yes (current disposition)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Elixir, Ruby, JavaScript(Node,Vue.js,Actionhero,Hapi.js,etc)

Résumé/CV:
[http://chriscombs.me/resume/resume.html](http://chriscombs.me/resume/resume.html)

Email: hey at chriscombs.me

Site: [http://chriscombs.me/](http://chriscombs.me/)

I've experienced a little bit of everything but willing to learn just about
anything.

------
adamjo
Location: Seattle

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Angular (2+), React, Redux, NodeJS, Python, Webpack, Typescript,
Javascript

Résumé/CV:
[https://everwaking.com/Adam_Johannesmeyer_Resume.pdf](https://everwaking.com/Adam_Johannesmeyer_Resume.pdf)

Homepage: [https://everwaking.com/](https://everwaking.com/)

Github: [https://github.com/adamjo](https://github.com/adamjo)

Email: adam.johannesmeyer@gmail.com

------
chad_strategic
SEEKING WORK

Remote: Yes, or Denver only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, AWS, Linux, MySql, Codeigniter, some Angular 2, nodejs,
LAMP stack, HTML/CSS, Bootstrap, Algorithms, nodejs, finance algorithms

Résumé/CV: [http://www.strategic-options.com/resume?=hn](http://www.strategic-
options.com/resume?=hn)

Email: chad.humphrey@strategic-options.com

Current Project:
[http://www.bestoftheinternets.com/Deals](http://www.bestoftheinternets.com/Deals)

------
dimonomid
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes, as a contractor

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, C, C++, Assembler, Low-level, Embedded, RTOS, JavaScript,
SQL, PostgreSQL, Java, Linux, Git, Bash, Docker, Ansible

Résumé/CV:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/dmitry_frank_resume.pdf](https://dmitryfrank.com/dmitry_frank_resume.pdf)

Email: mail@dmitryfrank.com

Hi, my name is Dmitry. I'm a passionate software engineer with strong
background in low-level things (MCU real-time kernels, C, Assembler), and
experienced in higher-level technologies as well: Go, C++, JavaScript, and
many others. Author of the well-formed and carefully tested real-time kernel
for 16- and 32-bit MCUs: TNeo:
[https://github.com/dimonomid/tneo](https://github.com/dimonomid/tneo) , which
is now used by several companies.

Apart from professional activities, I'm a hobbyist in Lisp, Ruby, Node.js,
Angular.js. Learning internals of the Linux Kernel, since this is something
I'm truly excited about.

One of my hobby projects is a geeky bookmarking service written in Go:
[https://github.com/dimonomid/geekmarks](https://github.com/dimonomid/geekmarks)

Some of my articles:

\- How I ended up writing a new real-time kernel:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/how_i_ended_up_writing_my_o...](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/how_i_ended_up_writing_my_own_kernel)

\- How do JavaScript closures work under the hood:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/js_closures](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/js_closures)

\- Unit-testing (embedded) C applications with Ceedling:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/unit_testing_embedded_c_app...](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/unit_testing_embedded_c_applications)

\- Object-oriented techniques in C:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/oop_in_c](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/oop_in_c)

------
03211923
Location: Princeton, NJ

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Yes, wherever the right opportunity is.

Technologies: Java, some C/C++, little bit of JS/Python. Cloudera Certified
Hadoop Developer, also know a bit of Spark, aware of Flink, Mesos, etc. 16
years work experience in different roles. Have tried to learn Scala and will
be able to write code in it.

Industry domains worked in: FinTech, Capital Markets, Telecom, Infrastructure
/ Cloud.

Résumé/CV: angel.co/vivekjoshi , linkedin.com/in/vivekj2017

Email: writetovivekj at gmail dot com

------
ioddly
Location: Houston, TX

Remote: Yes (preferred, have experience working remotely)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Current stack typically uses Python, Go, JavaScript, Postgres,
RethinkDB, Redis, React, AWS.

Resume/CV: Via email, see [https://ioddly.com](https://ioddly.com) for
portfolio.

GitHub: [https://github.com/ioddly](https://github.com/ioddly)

Email: phil@ioddly.com

Full stack developer with several years experience, looking for contracts or a
full-time position.

------
hanief
Location: Nottingham, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, Swift, Go, Javascript, PHP, Laravel, Wordpress

Résumé/CV:
[http://hanief.cahyautama.com/public/Resume.pdf](http://hanief.cahyautama.com/public/Resume.pdf)

Email: hanief@cahyautama.com

I have about 5 years of experience building iOS app. A little bit of
experience with Go, PHP and Javascript in between. I also have some experience
managing small group of people. I can work alone or in group.

------
alexant
Location : Minsk, Belarus

Remote : Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, Western Europe (sponsorship required)

Technologies : Java, Spring, RxJava, Javascript, AngularJS, Android,
PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, Cassandra, Git, Apache, NGINX, Jenkins, SonarQube,
Jira, Trello, Ansible, Docker

Résumé/CV :
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bxh5RNaCMwQ0XzZtWVZNa0VjOT...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bxh5RNaCMwQ0XzZtWVZNa0VjOTg)

Email : alex.antaniuk@gmail.com

------
mlluispt

      Location: Portugal, Azores
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Java, Python, C/C++, Javascript,
                    Typescript,Git, Angular, NodeJS, Django,
                    Spark, CEP, REST,Docker, AWS,
                    Service oriented Architectures,
                    Distributed Systems, CI/CD, Jenkins,
                    UML, SCRUM.
      Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/mlluis
      Email: mkxpto @ gmail

------
0X1A
Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, C, Rust, JavaScript (ES2015), yaml-cpp, SDL2, libarchive,
Node.js, express.js, sequelize.js, React, jQuery, bash, HTML, CSS, PHP, Perl,
Ruby, Python, MySQL, PostgreSQL, REST, git, make, valgrind, Linux, FreeBSD,
nginx, XHR

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7C6DF5T6DH1bHhFRTN2XzN6OH...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7C6DF5T6DH1bHhFRTN2XzN6OHM)

Email: albcoron@gmail.com

------
wsinks
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Absolutely, looking to work on European time

Willing to relocate: To Europe, yes, would love to end up in Portugal (Porto
or Lisbon)

Technologies: iOS, Python, XML

Github: [https://github.com/wsinks](https://github.com/wsinks)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/willsinks/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/willsinks/)

Resume: coming online by 23:00 GMT-8 3-4-17

Email: will.sinks@gmail.com

------
objcaio

      Location: Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: iOS, Swift, Objective-C
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/979yobzfovjzrxt/Resume.pdf?dl=0
    
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/caio-mello/
    
      Email: hi@caiomello.com
    
      I've been building iOS apps for over 5 years. Currently available for full time work.

------
TomasBarry
Tomas Barry

Location: Dublin, Ireland

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node, Docker, Android, Linux, Bash, Javascript, Go, Python and
many others. Open to learning new technologies

Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/tomas-barry-498bb699,
[https://github.com/TomasBarry](https://github.com/TomasBarry)

Email: barryto@tcd.ie

I will be graduating in May having complete an Undergrad degree in Computer
Science with 2 internships and a 4.0 GPA.

------
claudiocaj
* Location: Campina Grande - PB, Brazil

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: Yes

* Technologies: AngularJS, NodeJS, Android (Java),C#, Python, Git, Jenkins,.NET.

* Github: [https://github.com/claudiocaj](https://github.com/claudiocaj)

* LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/cláudio-cardoso-b91549102/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cláudio-cardoso-b91549102/)

* Email: claudiocaj@gmail.com

------
TomasBarry
Tomas Barry

Location: Dublin, Ireland

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node, Docker, Android, Linux, Bash, Javascript, Go, Python and
many others. Open to learning new technologies

Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/tomas-barry-498bb699,
[https://github.com/TomasBarry](https://github.com/TomasBarry)

Email: barryto@tcd.ie

I will be graduating in May having complete an Undergrad degree in Computer
Science with 2 internships and a 4.0 GPA.

------
TomasBarry
Tomas Barry

Location: Dublin, Ireland

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node, Docker, Android, Linux, Bash, Javascript, Go, Python and
many others. Open to learning new technologies

Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/tomas-barry-498bb699,
[https://github.com/TomasBarry](https://github.com/TomasBarry)

Email: barryto@tcd.ie

I will be graduating in May having complete an Undergrad degree in Computer
Science with 2 internships and a 4.0 GPA.

------
arturoz
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: preferably not

Willing to relocate: maybe to Seattle

Technologies: Java, Spring, SQL, MongoDB, AWS, Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/arturo-zendrera-
valsecchi-a227a3...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/arturo-zendrera-
valsecchi-a227a315/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/arturozv](https://github.com/arturozv)

Email: arturo.zendrera @ gmail

------
kiksy
Location: UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, NodeJS ,Express, PHP, Wordpress, Symfony, MongoDB,
MySQL, HTML/CSS as well as Linux server admin. 7 years experience, including
some large (1year+) projects as well as small. Leading as well as working as
part of a team. Just starting out in the freelance/remote world so keen to
discuss any opportunities.

Résumé/CV: kieronhoward.co.uk (email for more details)

Email: contact at kieronhoward.co.uk

------
ProjectBarks
Location: Philidelphia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Preference: Software Engineering Internship (Backend or Frontend)

Technologies: * Javascript, CoffeeScript, Typescript, Electron, Vue,
Bootstrap, jQuery, D3.js, NodeJS, ES6, * Gulp, Grunt, Webpack.

* CSS3, Sass, Less, UX.

* Java, Gradle, Netty, Android.

* Python, Flask/Django, web2py.

* MySQL, Postgresql, NoSQL.

* Heroku, Google Cloud Services, Amazon Web Services.

* Photoshop, Illustrator.

Résumé/CV: [https://brandonbarker.me](https://brandonbarker.me)

Email: contact@brandonbarker.me

------
yogeshp
Location: Gurgaon, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, preferably Canada.

Technologies: JavaScript, jQuery, ReactJS, BackboneJS, Java/JEE, Spring,
Android, Python, Web Services, MongoDB, Android

Résumé/CV:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/yogeshpaul](https://in.linkedin.com/in/yogeshpaul)

Email:yogeshpaul@gmail.com

\-- MS from University of Florida, 8+ years work experience, working as full
stack software developer.

------
luked22
Location: Austin, Texas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Rails, Node.js, PHP, Ruby, Javascript, React, Angular,
PostgreSQL, Ionic

Looking Rails focused position. Can work in the front or backend but my
strengths mainly lay on the frontend. I have experience using modern frontend
frameworks.

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.lukeduncan.me/resume.pdf](http://www.lukeduncan.me/resume.pdf)

Email: luke.will.duncan [at] gmail.com

------
Diggitysc
Location: San Diego California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: ansible/puppet, Python, html, django/pyramid /flask/bottle,
bash/everything DevOps, R, SQLAlchemy

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/canonfodder/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/canonfodder/)

email: zsmithresume@gmail.com

I am also HIPAA certified, and possess a good deal of knowledge regarding
part-11 trials

------
xibaca
Location: Campina Grande - PB, Brazil

Remove: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android, Python, Git, VoIP (SIP).

GitHub: [https://github.com/guilhermesgb](https://github.com/guilhermesgb)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/guilherme-
santos-47b9983b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/guilherme-santos-47b9983b/)

Email: guilherme.sgbaptista@gmail.com

------
matheussampaio
* Location: Campina Grande - PB, Brazil

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: Yes

* Technologies: AngularJS, NodeJS, Android (Java), Python, Git, Jenkins, Gulp, Sass.

* Github: [https://github.com/matheussampaio](https://github.com/matheussampaio)

* LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/matheussampaio](https://linkedin.com/in/matheussampaio)

* Email: matheus@sampaio.us

------
wildlingjill
Location: San Jose/SF Bay, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Node, Express, Angular, MongoDB, React, HTML, CSS,
Git, MySQL, also know some Python and Swift.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.slideshare.net/JillChristieRobinson/jill-
robinso...](https://www.slideshare.net/JillChristieRobinson/jill-robinson-
resume-apr-2017)

Email: contact@jillcrobinson.com

------
pattle
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML(5), CSS(3), JS (Node, React, React Native, Webpack),
Canvas, Data Visualization, PostgreSQL, MySQL.

Résumé/CV: Please email me for a copy of CV and portfolio

Email: chris.pattle@gmail.com

I'm a Senior Front-end Developer based in the UK with 7 years of experience.
I'm willing to relocate but would prefer remote working. Please let me know if
you're interested and want to chat further.

------
arafsheikh
Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android, Python

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B13xlYdLTC0UU3RxZ1BUZEJHbjQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B13xlYdLTC0UU3RxZ1BUZEJHbjQ/view)

Github: [https://github.com/arafsheikh](https://github.com/arafsheikh)

Email: <See Résumé>

Job type: Summer Internship

------
arthursfreire
Location: Campina Grande - PB, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android (Java), NodeJS, AngularJS, Python, Electron Framework,
MongoDB, Git.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/wUtKVn](https://goo.gl/wUtKVn)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/arthursfreire](https://linkedin.com/in/arthursfreire)

Email: arthursfeire [at] gmail [dot] com

------
devanwong
Location: San Jose CA Remote: Open Willing to relocate: YES Technologies:
Javascript, AngularJS, NodeJS Résumé/CV: www.devankwong.com Email:
devan.wong@yahoo.com LinkedIN:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/devanwong/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/devanwong/)

------
darkmuck
Location: Harrisburg, PA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: full stack, C#, VB, .NET, JavaScript, PHP ASP, SQL, ASP.NET MVC,
jQuery, and more...

Resume:
[http://shwuzzle.com/williamdistefano_resume.pdf](http://shwuzzle.com/williamdistefano_resume.pdf)

Email: wdistefano [at] shwuzzle [dot] com

Website: [http://www.shwuzzle.com](http://www.shwuzzle.com)

------
rushinshah7942

      Location: San Jose, California, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java, MapReduce, SQL, Oracle SQL Developer, Solr, REST, Python, R, Hadoop, C, C++, Python, 
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxP5kkB6jHpNZ284aFotU3hKTWM/view?usp=sharing
      Email:rushinshah7942@gmail.com

------
neuromancer2701

      Location: Central Virginia
      Remote: if possible
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: C, C++, Embedded Linux, Georgia Tech OMS CS student wanting to get into robotics. 
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1lr0m3YKXXNauvAO4S0URgNJqYwJADbsyYGGrKzngnzE/edit?usp=sharing
      Email:nerd.king@gatech.edu

------
sethgrunert
Location: Hartford, CT

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, Java, PHP, JavaScript, SQL, Willing and able to branch out
to new technologies.

Résumé/CV:[https://docs.google.com/document/d/16hqWwlP-jTT8Goj-
rM_TNF5d...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/16hqWwlP-jTT8Goj-
rM_TNF5df2tBOsx7ZEoeGVvdieM/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: sethgrunert@yahoo.com

------
deeteecee
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: (3 years full stack) Ruby/Rails, Python/Django, Java/Spring,
Bash, javascript, jquery, html, mysql, postgres,git, and more.

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6X7NonAZqwvZThjUklrbF9UcG...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6X7NonAZqwvZThjUklrbF9UcGc)

Email: d.tchen@ucla.edu

------
yurisnm
Location: Campina Grande - PB, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, iOS, Android, Java, MEANstack, Git

Github: [https://github.com/yurisnm](https://github.com/yurisnm)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/yuri-
melo-4229033a](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yuri-melo-4229033a)

Email: yurisnm@gmail.com

------
jeremiasdsa

      Location: Campina Grande - PB, Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Swift, Android, Java, Python, Git...(check resume)
      Resume: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bx3zhSCuo0vhblk4ZGRwXzBPNkU
      Linkedin: linkedin.com/in/jeremias-serafim-b91037115
      Email: jeremias.serafim.araujo@gmail.com

------
sage76
Location : India

Remote : Yes

Willing to Relocate : Yes. (Preference for USA,Canada and UK)

Technologies : PHP, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Jquery, Bootstrap, AWS

Resume :
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6JvpMISemHSbk9wSkh5OHJzNGM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6JvpMISemHSbk9wSkh5OHJzNGM/view?usp=sharing)

Email : abhimanyujain2k6@gmail.com

------
treybrooks
Location: Nashville, TN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: 3+ years experience in Healthcare Claims Data, 4+ years total in
Data Science experience

    
    
             * Data Science: Python, Javascript, Excel
             * Web Dev: Django, Flask
             * Databases: SQL Server, MySQL, MongoDB, PostgreSQL
             * Dev Ops: Nginx

Résumé/CV: Email if interested

Email: monroemasseybrooks@gmail.com

------
CMRD
Location: Portugal

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, Central Europe

Technologies: 1 year experience in C#, ASP.NET, Javascript, jQuery, HTML5,
CSS, SQL Server, Bootstrap, Entity Framework

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/yrcvml43jy38ii7/CV.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/yrcvml43jy38ii7/CV.pdf?dl=0)

Email: carlosmrduarte@gmail.com

------
jordaoesa

      Location: Campina Grande - PB, Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java, Android, Spring, AngularJS, NodeJS, MongoDB, Python, Django, Git
      Github: https://github.com/jordaoesa
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jordaoesa
      Email: jordaoesa@gmail.com

------
mrwnmonm
Location: Cairo, Egypt

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/g91nrx81bk4zglg/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/g91nrx81bk4zglg/Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Github: [https://github.com/mrwnmonm](https://github.com/mrwnmonm)

Email: mrwnmonm[at]gmail.com

------
dottedmag

      Location: Malta, Europe
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C, Unix, Python, JavaScript (Node, some 
        React), some Clojure -- plus a lot of passive baggage
        from CFEngine to Java which comes in handy sometimes.
      Resume: https://dottedmag.net/cv/
      Email: ask@dottedmag.net

------
pcmaffey
Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: Yes, all the time

Technologies:

// Languages

JavaScript (ES6), HTML5, CSS3, jQuery, PHP

// Tools

React, Meteor, Node.js, MongoDB, LESS, D3, MapBox, Handlebars, Bootstrap,
Photoshop, Illustrator

// Skills & Experience

Front-end engineering, UX/UI design, mobile, branding, product management &
strategy, game development, writing, remote, consulting (client-facing)

Resume: pcmaffey.com/resume.pdf

Email: see resume

------
acbilimoria

      Location:  Orem, UT
      Remote:  Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Selenium Webdriver, Ruby, Rails, PHP, PgSQL, MySQL, Bootstrap, JavaScript, jQuery, HTML, CSS, SASS
      Résumé/CV: https://alexcbilimoria.com/alex-c-bilimoria-resume.pdf
      Email: acbilimoria [at] gmail.com

------
3gp4g4

      Location: Flagstaff, AZ
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: Yes, , South California, Bay Area, Oregon
      Technologies: iOS, Swift, Objective-C
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1WoUBJdvIIO-mfv3DASTIWo4sNV8NqFiFTqQjZ7gY500/view
      Email: ipogo [at] gmail.com

------
alexeyzab
Location: NYC, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Haskell, Rust, Ruby/Ruby on Rails

Résumé/CV:
[https://alexeyzabelin.com/assets/resume.pdf](https://alexeyzabelin.com/assets/resume.pdf)

Email: zabelin.alex@gmail.com

Self-taught developer. Interested in working with Haskell or Rust. I am also
open to working with Scala or Go.

------
Nydhal
Location: AZ

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, C++

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/a/asu.edu/file/d/0B6L2OyiP6Y_jaHh2T...](https://drive.google.com/a/asu.edu/file/d/0B6L2OyiP6Y_jaHh2TEdKMTlhRDlOUUIyWWFwSllzRzdaSTBV/view?usp=sharing)

Email: nselmi@asu.edu

------
333333
I want to be anonymous at this moment

Location: Europe

Remote: YES!!!

Willing to relocate: nope

Technologies: PostgreSQL, Python, Java, C++, C, Javascript, Linux, Django,
Perl, Git...

Résumé/CV: on demand

Email: x9507060@gmail.com

I have over 14 years of experience, and over 6 years of remote work for
companies all over the world.

Currently I'm looking for some work in the European time zones.

And I rather prefer backend, and databases than frontend.

------
vjtorres11
Location: New York City

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python/Javascript (React.js included), some AWS

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vjtorres/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vjtorres/)

Email: victorres11@gmail.com

Interested in a growth engineering position or on teams that have a cross-
functional need.

------
kabhay007
Location: Currently in Mumbai, India. Looking for remote work

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Can be discussed

Technologies: Python, Django, Javascript, PostgreSQL, Redis, RabbitMQ, Git,
AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kabhay7/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kabhay7/)

Email: kabhay007@gmail.com

------
mmt
Hardware/datacenter-savvy Startup-experienced system administrator

Location: Santa Clara, CA, USA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ubuntu, PostgreSQL, PXE, IPMI, SATA/SAS, RAID, Bash

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.maxkalashnikov.com/resume.pdf](http://www.maxkalashnikov.com/resume.pdf)

------
quizme2000

      Location: Novato, CA (Marin County)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: MySQL, MonogoDB, Node, Java, Php, Javascript, React, Linux, AWS, Digital Ocean 
      Résumé/CV:   linkedin.com/in/james-dykstra-91473694
      Email: james@brokebytes.com

------
bbcbruno
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Scala, Spark, Java, JavaScript, AngularJS, Functional
Programming, HTML, REST, MySQL, Git, Apache, Linux

I'm a Senior Software Engineer with 6 years of experience.

Résumé/CV: [https://cvmkr.com/nWVG](https://cvmkr.com/nWVG)

Email: bruno@brunocampos.me

------
deftnerd
* Location: Ithaca, NY * Remote: Yes * Willing to relocate: No * Technologies: Bitcoin/Ethereum, Linux administration, Javascript, Laravel, PHP, MySQL, VueJs * Resume/CV: resumonk.com/deftnerd & linkedin.com/in/deftnerd * Email: adam@deftnerd.com

------
karpas

      Location: Poland, Lodz
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: no, short travels yes
      Technologies: Angular 1.x, Angular 2, React, Backbone, D3
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/pasternakkarol/en
      Email: karolpasternak@karpas.pl

------
zedl
Location: Connecticut

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, Javascript, Java, Angular 2, SQL, Python

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6lVqt0olxv0VkY2YV85QmJtZW...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6lVqt0olxv0VkY2YV85QmJtZWM)

Email: zhiheli3@gmail.com

------
schwad
Location: United Kingdom (US Citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, Postgres, RSpec/Capybara,

TravisCi/GitlabCi, Coffeescript, Javascript, Gitlab/Github, Slack/RocketChat

Résumé/CV: [https://schwad.github.io](https://schwad.github.io)

Email: nicholas.schwaderer@gmail.com

------
robbstark
Location: Arizona

Remote: Yes

Relocate: No / but willing to travel

email: webtracky@gmail.com

10+ years C-level experience in ecommerce / saas / business intelligence /
marketing technology / data analytics. Fast/efficient/scalable MVPs in days

Python/PHP/Javascript

PostgreSQL/Elastic Search/Cassandra

Free tech evaluation/consultation.

------
antonykwok
Location: London, UK

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: React, Redux, Node, Express, Firebase, Git, JavaScript, HTML,
CSS

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/antony-
kwok/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/antony-kwok/)

Email: hello@antonykwok.com

------
matthall28
Location: Vancouver, BC Canada Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Laravel, AngularJS 1 + 2, VueJS Résumé/CV:
[http://matthewhall.ca/](http://matthewhall.ca/) Email: matthall28@gmail.com

------
baubrey91

      Location: Los Angeles, CA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes depending on location
      Technologies: Swift, Xcode, Cocoa Touch, iOS, SQL, Objective-C
      Résumé/CV: http://brandonaubrey.com/Resume.pdf
      Email: baubrey91@gmail.com

------
Yuvrajv5
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA or Europe only)

Technologies: SEO, Google Analytics, Ahref, GWT, Backlinking

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/yuvrajv5/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yuvrajv5/)

Email: yuvrajsinhv5@gmail.com

------
tonym9428
Data Scientist in the Bay Area looking for part-time work.

    
    
      Location: SF Bay Area
      Remote: Open
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: R, SQL, Python
      Résumé/CV: www.mathewanalytics.com
      Email: mathewanalytics@gmail.com

------
azrealus

        Location: Ithaca, NY
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: JavaScript, Node.js, Ionic, Angular2, Ruby on Rails
        Résumé/CV: http://www.linkedin.com/in/michalkuklis
        Email: michal@ququplay.com

------
Zenbit_UX
Location: Montreal, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends on position and location but potentially.

Technologies: UX design, UI & product design experience too, have front end
web skills (css, html5 & JavaScript)

Résumé/CV: Portfolio here: scott.zenbit.ca - includes CV form on site.

Email: hello@zenbit.ca

------
gjjvdburg
Location: Rotterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Machine Learning (scikit-learn, some TF, own algorithms),
Python, C, R, Matlab

CV:
[https://gertjanvandenburg.com/files/cv.pdf](https://gertjanvandenburg.com/files/cv.pdf)

Email: see CV

------
dmacjam
Location: Slovakia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (numpy, sklearn, pandas, seaborn), SQL, Ruby on Rails,
Java

Résumé/CV:
[https://dmacjam.github.io/about/](https://dmacjam.github.io/about/)

Email: jakub.macina@gmail.com

------
memohernandez
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes (previous remote experience)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML5, CSS, SASS, JavaScript, jQuery, Python, AngularJS,
Bootstrap, Vue, PHP

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/frTQW8](https://goo.gl/frTQW8)

Email: guillermohernandez at gmail

------
pruthvishetty
Location:Anywhere in the U.S. Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: Python, R, Tableau, Splunk, Spark, SAS, Hadoop, Matlab, MongoDB,
Excel, Adobe Analytics Résumé/CV: pruthvishetty.com/resume Email:
shettypr@indiana.edu

------
vrao423
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: iOS, Swift, Obj-C

Résumé/CV: raostudios.com, GitHub.com/raostudios

Email: venkat@raostudios.com

I have been building apps for the past 5 years, including 2 apps that were
featured by Apple.

I'm available for consulting work...but would consider the right full time
opportunities.

------
gbrown_

        Location: UK
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: Linux, Lustre, Infiniband, Puppet, Git
        Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/george-brown-2770a952
        Email: See CV

------
bjd2385
Location: Albion, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Bash, Git

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By4gFlsuIbgZeHBDZFV3eng5YT...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By4gFlsuIbgZeHBDZFV3eng5YTg)

Email: bjd2385@aperiodicity.com

------
147
Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes for right role in SF/Austin

Technologies: Clojure, Elixir, willing to learn/use new things

Résumé/CV: email me

Email: In profile

While I've primarily worked with functional languages, I have no qualms doing
something else. I've done some devops work too.

------
franciscop
Location: Valencia, Spain

Remote: true

Willing to relocate: true

Technologies: Node.js, javascript, es6, es7, express, css3, html5, jade, pug,
websockets, mongodb

Résumé/CV: [https://francisco.io/](https://francisco.io/)

Email: public [at] francisco . io

------
mattbettinson
Location: Greater Toronto Area, Ontario.

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Anywhere

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Swift, iOS, Java

Résumé/CV: [http://mattbettinson.com/about/](http://mattbettinson.com/about/)

Email: mattbettinson@gmail.com

------
lngnmn

       Location: South Asia
       Remote: Yes
       Willing to relocate: Yes
       Technologies: Old-school UNIX/Linux system administrator who codes.
       Résumé/CV:
       Email: lngnmn1@gmail.com

------
aurri
Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Nope

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
swordx10
Location: Rabat, Morocco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: ​

\- HTML/CSS

\- Bootstrap (if needed)

\- WordPress

\- JavaScript

\- jQuery (if needed)

\- AngularJS

\- ES6

\- Git

\- Pixel-Perfect PSD to HTML

\- Socketio

Résumé/CV: [http://sx-portfolio.com/website-
resources/My%20resume.pdf](http://sx-portfolio.com/website-
resources/My%20resume.pdf)

Email: emads14@gmail.com

------
vefu
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes (1.5 years experience working part time remote)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, TypeScript, Angular (1, 2), Jersey, Wicket,
Maven, HTML, CSS, LESS, MySQL

Résumé/CV: Email me

Email: codyhansen92@gmail.com

------
sinm
Location: Moscow, Russia Remote: yes Technologies: http api, robotics, nosql,
queues, ruby, c, security, workflow, ml, cep, full stack server-side Email:
sinmsinm@gmail.com

------
unprepare
Location: Detroit (looking to move elsewhere)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: AWS, Docker, ESXi, Python, bash, powershell, linux, windows
servers/exchange, networking

Résumé/CV: email if interested

Email: quickemailmatt@gmail.com

------
BatFastard
Location: Atlanta GA

Remote: Yes

Relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++ (15 years), AS3-ECMAScript (5 years), C#, Java, SQL/NoSQL,
UX, realtime, distributed, multithreaded, AWS, Virtual Reality

Resume on request.

email: resume.robertflesch@gmail.com

------
rsresende
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, VB, .NET, JavaScript, ASP, SQL, Oracle, ASP.NET MVC, Web
API, WCF, jQuery, Java

Résumé/CV: Email if interested

Email: rsresende.ti@gmail.com

------
pluc
Location: Montreal, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: PHP, Go, Python, AWS, GCP, Linux

Resume: Email me

Email: je@suis.pl

over 20 years experience, I do lead dev, architecture, sysadmin and devops.

------
gibrown
Gah, wrong thread... more coffee...

~~~
mhluongo
Wrong thread, this is for people looking to be hired, not job postings.

~~~
gibrown
Thanks. Sorry about that.

------
firstcircle
Location: Washington state

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly (including W. Europe, [looking at you, Berlin!])

Technologies: Python, Scala, Postgres/PostGIS, Leaflet, AWS, GAE, Flask,
Django, AngularJS, CoffeeScript

Résumé/CV:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/story/839666](http://stackoverflow.com/users/story/839666)

Email: hn@karte.co

I'm a senior developer/architect and have worked as employee #1 at startups,
as an independent freelancer, and even for BigCo. My current go-to language is
Python with Scala a close second. I'm very interested in functional
programming, GIS, databases and distributed systems. I'm open to relocation
after a short trial period.

